# Green Cove Springs, FL pitiful sad looking male



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

Roman is a sweet 6 year old neutered male left in our drop pens. 

oh help this pitiful sad boy!!! dies friday early
Call the shelter immediately

Roman 

German Shepherd Dog
Extra Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: D-2010-203 
Clay County Animal Care & Control
Green Cove Springs, FL
904-269-6342
Email Clay County Animal Care & Control


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh, man. Look at his nails. Poor boy.
Sheilah


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I was thinking about the nails too they must hurt. Poor guy. He has a very stately face.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Poor baby. He is getting my prayers. Is it too late for this guy?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no! He looks horribly sad and badly taken care of. He only has until early tomorrow morning. Can't someone help him?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

It's Friday - afraid to ask about the fate of this poor chap.....

________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listed.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15621238


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

He would make such a lovely success story. I'd love to see a smile on his face. Anyone?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Green Cove Springs, FL pitiful sad looking ma*

He's still there! (But probably not for long







)

Can someone help?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Green Cove Springs, FL pitiful sad looking ma*

Please...any FL rescues??? Please bring a smile to his face!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Green Cove Springs, FL pitiful sad looking ma*

If it's not too late - BUMP!

_______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue BH WH Tr1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Green Cove Springs, FL pitiful sad looking ma*

Still listed.


----------



## Cin386 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Green Cove Springs, FL pitiful sad looking ma*

I'm only bout an hour n 40 min from this guy... any rescues willing to commit?


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Green Cove Springs, FL pitiful sad looking ma*

He is still on the web, but that does NOT mean he is still there, he may already be PTS!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Green Cove Springs, FL pitiful sad looking ma*

just got this today...he was on the accompanying list. 


Animals needing rescue, please see attached list. 



CONTACT:

Ralph D Roland

Volunteer/Rescue/Adoption Coordinator

Clay County Animal Care & Control

(904) 529-5273 Fax (904) 284-7812



Please visit our Petfinder site at http://www.clayanimal.petfinder.com



KILL LIST BELOW ... ASAP


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Green Cove Springs, FL pitiful sad looking ma*

I called today and was told that he went to rescue. Can someone verify?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Green Cove Springs, FL pitiful sad looking ma*

bump


----------

